# US seeks snakes on plane ban



## News Bot (Jan 22, 2010)

*Published On:* 22-Jan-10 05:45 AM
*Source:* NewsCore via NEWS.com.au

THE US government is trying to clamp down on snake imports.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## -Peter (Jan 22, 2010)

I know the film was bad but banning it is a bit of an overkill.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree with it. They're not saying all snakes are banned, only the large constricting ones such as burmese and anacondas etc. I think parks and zoos should be able to get permits to import them but private households should not, as shown by the amount of children they've had killed by them.


----------



## baxtor (Jan 22, 2010)

Lovemydragons said:


> I agree with it. They're not saying all snakes are banned, only the large constricting ones such as burmese and anacondas etc. I think parks and zoos should be able to get permits to import them but private households should not, as shown by the amount of children they've had killed by them.



And what do you think should be done about the dogs killing children?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 22, 2010)

If the people were importing hyenas it would be no different


----------

